# What should I do with MY car? ;o)



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

When i bought my car all i wanted was the approx 400bhp/ton i had in the cossie, just with decent grip.

Things progressed and i also wanted to run the 1/4 somewhere in the 10s, and wanted to do a few body mods.

Things progressed even more and i realised my engine that was being done was going to make the car WAY over 400bhp/ton and suddenly i wanted an all out drag car, the spoiler was removed, drag wheels/tyres were bought, started stripping it out, was going to be an all go n no show road legal 1/4mile racer, in drag spec, once i had a decent gearbox, im 100% if driven right the car would be in the 9s and totaly road legal.

NOW tho im kinda going off the pure drag thing (having all this time waiting around for your car makes you think...), as maybe it can run 9s, but WHO CARES? Itd still not be the fastest in the UK as thats always gonna be sewn up by big tuners demo cars and rich fookers with money to burn, and everyone thinks GTRs all run 10s as std anyhow, lol.
The sacrifice of having a pretty crappy looking car (to most folk), and all the expense of dog boxes, drag tyres, etc etc seems too much just to be recognised as say, in the top 5 fastest GTRs down the 1/4mile in the country.
I mean, who gives a ****, the people who REALLY know n care are generally people i couldnt give a rats ass what they think and in most cases would be embaressed to be seen with, so seems pointless just to be 1second quicker down the 1/4mile...

Performance per pound im 100% itd totaly **** everything in the UK, but thats the only thing i can prove, but seems nobody cares about that (esp in the skyline world as all the top cars are on almost unlimited budgets), and the only people who REALLY care whos the fastest or whatever are car fanatics, and frankly i dont care about them, lol, so almost pointless...

So im back to thinking spoiler back, no longer totally stripped, few more body mods, new rims, keep the std box, etc etc, look a LOT cooler to all but some GTR fanatics, and still be capable of 10s in roadlegal form.

Im still all about the power, the engine spec is crazy, but i use my cars on the road a lot, and also like my cars to be, for want of a better word, "legends", like the last couple were that everyone knows (i mean your average joe) and still mentions to this day.
I mean take ProjectX for example, ran 155mph terminals, went like a rocket, like no other GTR in the UK so far, but ask any non GTR fanatic about it and nobody would have a clue what it is, and if it was driving down the street nobody would take much notice.

To this day me and my last car especially has a big reputation for being mental, but its not just how it was driven, if it was really plain looking itd not be remembered, and im a showoff, lol...
Im used to the whole world stopping and staring, im used to nigh on every bird you drive past wave or try flag you down, im used to total stangers coming up to me when im not even with the car and talking about something i did years ago with the car, and in full drag spec it jus wouldnt be like that... 

I could tell you the main reason this came back to mind, from a story i was told when out on the **** up town on sat night, and what happened after...
But i cant as this a family forum and itd not make much sence to stangers (strange strangers, lol  ).

Anyones views? TBH i didnt really do this to ask for views, more like to vent my frustration out, lol, but views are good too.

As i blatantly mimicked Pikeys thread title, il do it even mroe so n add a poll...


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Simple really - as you say, there will always be something faster than you.
Just build the car that looks the way you want it to look and drive the way you want it to drive. If the car is going to be your daily drive then having a stripped out bone shaker will get a bit wearing after a while I would think and the weight saving would be negligable in real world driving.
Just my 2p


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Steve,

at the end of the day it's your car. You've got to drive it, and feel happy about it. My advice would be to go with what you really want. So what if "nobody cares about performance per pound" - if it's important to you, then that'd be enough of a reason to continue with a drag spec build.

But, it sounds to me as if looking like a Monster (and grabbing the attention on the street) is just as important to you as being quick. (which really seems to contradict the impression I've always had from you - wasn't it you who said looks of a car weren't important, it's more about how it goes?  )

whatever you decide, hurry up and bl00dy finish the thing - I think most of us on here are earger to see the results!


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Seems the results speak for themselves mate  
The Sky was built for fast road use and regardless of the big power drag kings that is still what they are best at  

Get her back on the road and start having some fun
Theres only so long you can enjoy talkin bout her  
JAY


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Bassman- No, not a daily drive, hell no, but my cars are used on the road, a lot, purely for fun, but the road.
And like you said, always gonna be someone faster, and hell, what will i gain by being the fastest anyhow apart from a lighter wallet? The adoration of some saddo GTR fanatics, lol.

Dave- The performance per pound thing i dont care about (apart from it helps my bank balance), i just mentioned that as itd the only thing i can see it being no1 at, but who cares anyhow, not me.
Regarding power vs performance, its still 90% power 10% looks, i just i been without the Cossie so long i had forgot about any advantage of the looks and had 100% performance 0% looks in my head, this post was kinda the thing where im starting to suddenly think clearly, lol.

JAY- I dont enjoy talking about the car, infact i dont (go do a search, i say almost nowt), talking about the car gets me more ****ed off with it really, this thread was just me venting my annoyance, lol.

And yea, im dying to finish it but most of the holdups are totaly out my hands at mo (Tho the living room is covered in loads of GTR body n engine parts, some tools, a dremel multi, and a 9" angle grinder, finally got some free time so i been doing some mods n its too cold outside, lol....)


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

It's a tricky one Steve...

I would say... Forget the drag spec, just make it look mean and mental, and have it as a crazy fast road car 

Enjoy it mate!


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

I was going for best performance per pound spent But you have to adjust your aim sometimes


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry, but,

I dont know what you are asking us for as we're just a bunch of saddo gtr fanatics - exactly the group of people whos opinions you dont care about and who youd be embarressed to be seen dead with.

Personally I think you should just **** off to a mental institute and get your head checked as that is possibly the most fecked up self obsessed load of bollox I have ever read. Who gives a **** what you do, really, I mean youre one little saddo in a world of ever increasing lunacy. Being talked about for driving like a complete cnut in an old cossie is not the stuff of legend, its just the passing whim of a very small group of car freaks, that you seem to think are different from you but are actually exactly the same.

If you were special you would be out there racing something for real, or making a proper statement, not worrying what the next bunch of teenagers are going to say about your car.

At the end of the day its just an old grey 32 - about as exiting to the the average driver as a brown montego with a hackney plate. Even most max power type chavs know they are now just a cheap performance car and are pretty much totally unaware of its heritage or driving qualities. All except the very few true car nuts - who you dont care about, lol - will just look at it and see it drive past making pops and bangs and sy "Oh look at that sad boy racer in an old nissan" a few will say "Some young twats raced up an old skyline" and even most here will say "Yep, its a 32, but probably more show than go".

As for the non stop people asking you about the car, and "fit lil sluts" (I think thats your term of choice!!) flagging you down all the time, I think that must be more to do with the people you hang round with than anything else, cos it just doesnt happen much round here, and Essex is much more well known for that sort of thing than stuffy old Cheltenham !!! pmsl

Hope you and your several personalities have a good nights sleep !! lol

J.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

where's the 

"drive it on a track which has some corners" option?

i think a good driver, in a well prepped skyline would impress all the right people at a track day.

unless corners ain't your bag 

mook


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

james, perhaps this was your dream once? before all the rebuilds mybe? when your heart was young and full of fire?

let him do wat he wants, he doesnt care about u, you shouldnt care about him

me, i care. steve,.... just... make sure people know to move over when they see you coming. drop the dragging, or attempt it one day, because with the bloody money funds that andy has alone, well.. we all know he's already aiming for a 7 sec pass. he hjust aint into the same 'sheap as chips' style as u. good thread tho. all this money being spend needs some long thought.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Here we go - I post up a thread asking about a Do-Luck bodykit and here comes Steve with a 'maybe I do want some 18s after all' thread     

You can't beat a bit of bling (as I said somewhere else). But one thing I will say is that you can't have neons - mine's going to be the only Skyline cruising down Cheltenham's roads on a cushion of red bling thankyou :smokin: 

Mook - you would simply not believe the people on HondaRevolutions (my last home) who think that my Skyline is going to be rubbish on track, simply due to its weight ! It is my personal mission to prove them (and some of them in particular) WRONG


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

ROFL @ Steve, Bladey's got your measure.

You are a sad ****


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Pikey said:


> Here we go - I post up a thread asking about a Do-Luck bodykit and here comes Steve with a 'maybe I do want some 18s after all' thread
> 
> You can't beat a bit of bling (as I said somewhere else). But one thing I will say is that you can't have neons - mine's going to be the only Skyline cruising down Cheltenham's roads on a cushion of red bling thankyou :smokin:
> 
> Mook - you would simply not believe the people on HondaRevolutions (my last home) who think that my Skyline is going to be rubbish on track, simply due to its weight ! It is my personal mission to prove them (and some of them in particular) WRONG


lol,

there nothing better than spooning out humble pie


----------



## Mat B (Dec 28, 2002)

Steve we all lose heart somewhere along the way. But stick at it and you will be pleased you did in the end


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

James you don't beat about the bush do you!  

But, I have to agree with a lot of what you said, except maybe:



> At the end of the day its just an old grey 32 - about as exiting to the the average driver as a brown montego with a hackney plate.


LOL - the R32 boys are gonna string you up for making comments like that


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Demon Dave said:


> LOL - the R32 boys are gonna string you up for making comments like that


*Off Topic Warning*
Dave, we're all laughing at SteveN in this thread, if you want to bash James over his opinion of the R32GTR, then I must insist you start a new thread. 

Besides, R32GTR V's R33/R34 non GTR, I know which I'd rather have


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Bladey has not got the 'measure' of Steve at all  

His opinion has been formed based entirely on Steve's persona on this forum, as has many people's I suspect!

I've met him, I've bought stuff off him, I've sold stuff to him, I'm using a part of his wiring loom on my car that he leant to me, and he has given me his time and advice in person and on this forum on lots of things I didn't really have a clue about!!

So give over, or I'll beat you up (as if)


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

JasonO said:


> Besides, R32GTR V's R33/R34 non GTR, I know which I'd rather have


That'd be the non-GTR R33, right?   

Jason, yeah - Off topic - everyone please continue to laugh at Steve


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

pmsl @ james  ... nice one m8 , crackin reply


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Bladey you fookin mouthy dick, read it properly how its intended...
Didnt mean EVERYONE  but you know as well as i do what the majority of car obsessives are like...
And all im saying is what everyone but YOU seem to have understood, you build a car for your own enjoyment, **** trying to do somthing for the sake of others, esp as theres always going to be cars better than you no matter what.
Didnt even really ASK anyone anything, ive said at least twice on this thread i did it blatantly jus to let of steam...

And JasonO is just a total forum warrior bellend (great example as a moderator too...) so no point even taking note of him. Im sure your jus as brave n mouthy to strangers in real life mate 

Cant stand fakes, and thats always the thing about the internet, 90% of people have alter egos, all the feeling they have bottled up inside come flooding out when its not in person  **** all worthwhile going for them in the real world so try to be the big bully who knows everything and tries to be the boss on the net.

Start a post and ******s with nothing better to do with their lives ruin it...


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Steve, I get where you're coming from. You look at it and think, yep could go xyz fast but whats the point, moneybags and co will always be there to ensure theirs goes xyz+1 fast.

I have the same debate with my car, Celica GT4. Could go out and buy an ST205 for the extra performance, but I'm happy sacrificing a wee bit of ultimate speed for the far better looking car.

Sacrifice a wee bit of hardcore racer for street style, keep the power and you get a car you can drag, track and go for a drive in on the weekend/summer evening.

As for JasonO, what a fantastic moderator, drag it OT anyway you like but other arent allowed to and bypass the swear filter with probably the most offensive swear word available today (to most people anyways, living up our way its more of an adjective, noun, verb eh).


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Steve. Good thread. A mods already sworn on here so we can say what we want.
I agree with James that the R32 GTR does look a bit shite. I think of mine as a Ford Onion (sic) with a few spoilers. Most people (especially the police) do not take much notice which is nice for me. They do of course when you leave a set of traffic lights on-boost or or overtake them on the lanes with a big flames as you go past :smokin: 
Ford Onion...........flame spitting monster. Nice Jeckyll and hyde car.
Also for James....the R34 is similar but just a big barge of a car  
Make it wide, make it low, big fat rims and non-gunmetal colour (common as muck). Bit like blueskygtr....nice car.
A replica of a race GTR would ne nice but instead of a cossie race replica with a 1600L engine (don't mean you old car btw, yours was cool) like most chavs do but a race replica with MORE power than the original!
Get the bloody thing on the track and stop going on about drag racing. Evo drivers think that our cars don't handle and laugh at us. Let's see people driving these cars and if you can't, get some training. I am as I am shite  

Most of all, get it sorted, get it on the road and enjoy it. It is a waste of a car sitting in the garage waiting for bits to arrive


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i think jason's coment was genuienly ment as a joke?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Drag is really rather boring (unless its TOP FUEL!!!) make it into a road/track car. Corners are much more fun.

Ant.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

LOLOL

Think of me as the forum shyte mirror,

Hurling back whatever you throw at it !!    

And as I have yet to meet you then I am sure that you are different in real life, but alas I am pretty much the same out there as I am in here - so dont expect me to be all shy and polite and stroke your ego when we do meet cos its just not my style !!   

I think Jasons humanity and passion mark him out as a good moderator, I think all our mods are brilliant. btw.

As for the 32 most on here will know what I mean, they ARE brilliant cars (all gtr's are fundamentally the same) its just in grey, like most the rest, they look a bit unexciting when parked next to a more modern car like an Evo6.

I think this is a good thread in the sense that it offers an insight into what drives some car modifiers and the struggles they have within themselves to get the balance of their project right for whatever their goal is. Its still self obssessive bollox though when you read it as written !!!   

I also believe that dragging has about as much relevance to a performance ROAD car as how good off road it is, and whilst I know you think I have been stupid with the amount of money I poured into my car with branded stuff, I hope you would think I made the right practical decisions in being soley interested in track and street setup. Drag is a laugh, dont get me wrong, and its quite a buzz when you are lined up etc etc, but the fact some nerk in an old cortina can just turn up and blow you out the water with 15k's worth of car is pretty ironic.

J.


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

How about just getting it going, and taking it from there :smokin:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Must say one of the most impressive cars to my mind is Ronnie Rockets - just looks like a normal skyline - he's got his aircon and all his creature comforts (full interior by the looks of it!) and it still goes like stink :smokin: 

That's what I'd do!
T


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

emicen said:


> bypass the swear filter with probably the most offensive swear word available today (to most people anyways, living up our way its more of an adjective, noun, verb eh).


Emicen, You wouldn't believe the effort it took to actually get that to display, it's not some Moderator speciality. 



bladerider said:


> I think all our mods are brilliant.


James, you're making me really uncomfortable.



SteveN said:


> And JasonO is just a total forum warrior bellend (great example as a moderator too...) so no point even taking note of him. Im sure your jus as brave n mouthy to strangers in real life mate


SteveN,
It wouldn't matter what I said to you, if I wasn't agreeing with you, you'd instantly think I was having a go, and come out with the put-upon-poorboy atittude all over again. You are so far up your own **** at times, you can't even notice the superiority complex that you suffer from, for goodness sake man read your post it contradicts itself all the way through. If you don't care for our opinions, then why the hell do you ask.

Oh, and BTW. ask yourself honestly, if I was such a shite Moderator, how come you haven't been banned yet.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

bladerider said:


> As for the 32 most on here will know what I mean, they ARE brilliant cars J.



well that saves me having to kick your scrawny ****... 

and steve...

get it on the road... and make it fast...


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

bladerider said:


> Drag is a laugh, dont get me wrong, and its quite a buzz when you are lined up etc etc, but the fact some nerk in an old cortina can just turn up and blow you out the water with 15k's worth of car is pretty ironic.
> 
> J.


Too true. If you want a drag car, buy a drag car, don't buy a Skyline. I've got a friend who's a VW fanatic... I mentioned Andy's 9.6 1/4 and he was totally unimpressed - you stick an Impreza Turbo engine in the back of a Beetle, tune it to around 350bhp and it'll run samilar times! Way slower terminals, obviously, but _they_ launch and the Skyline (in road trim) doesn't. Use it as it was intended - don't try and make it into something it isn't. All this 1/4 mile stuff is absolute bollocks, as impressive as it is (and it is very impressive) it's just another way for tuners to fight it out in my opinion - it's not like anybody would pick a Skyline to use as a drag car for any other reason than promoting their company. 

"Hey... Sumo have an R33 that runs 7 second passes, I'd better get them to tune my car as they're clearly the best."


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve just do what makes you tick. I can't believe you require an opinion/poll to make a decision.

To ask an opinion on here is tempting fate, unless you are a deemed high profiler and have people up your ar5e, as all you'll probably get, apart from the very odd honest opinion, is inflamatory and pointless remarks/comments.

Jeez I thought you'd have sussed this out by now as this place appears sometimes to be a roadshow complete with the mass of groupies and you my old son ain't one of 'em  .

You only gotta look at the gullwing 34 thread where it's being mostly ridiculed when someone put masses amounts of time and effort into it to make it individual to what he or she wants.

Glen


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

I reckon it'll do if it's round enough!



Vincenzo


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I dont think you should rush the car to get it done now mate, not after all this time. Take your time and finish it so its perfect when you roll her out.

My thought would be do what you intended to do to the engine to make it monster fast, then set it up with a useable and not overly expensive gearbox for fast road use. This is where you will drive it most and I am sure you could change the suspension etc for drag stuff on the odd occasion you might want to go down the strip. Interiors can be stripped out and how much does a spoiler weigh? All that stuff can be removed for the occasional quarter mile run.

Another mod I would do is fill the car with bricks and dont use any alloys. Just run on your brake disks. That should atleast give us other Glos / Cheltenham skyline folk a chance of keeping with you...  

Oh, and Bladerider - poor show with slagging off the R32. The majority of owners on here own R32's and for many people, hearing their car is a bag of **** is really not that great  

There appears at times to be a split between skyline owners and other fast road car owners. As if Skyline owners are better than anyone else. Your comments would suggest a similar supremacy is appearing between R34 owners and R32 owners   

Poor show  

Flame suit on - ready for the shelling...


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Mart,

Dont be so limp !!! lol

Go back, read my posts and then you might get the point !!

   

J.


----------



## Kirky R33 (Mar 20, 2004)

SteveN,

Max it up, whats better then when i bunch of co##s in burrberry hats in nova's saxos, rsturbos, see youdrive by and are line wow look at that mad maxed out skyline, as your cruising about at 25mph, and they come to chase,

foot down turbos singing, and disaper in a hail of road chippings pellting at there sh/t heaps! 

and then take it the pod aswell, cos most people dont seem to think that a flash kitted up car cant go fast

Prove em wrong!


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

steve just get the thing finished..lol


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Why change the spec/aim of what the car is supposed to do this late into the project? Your car info which has now gone for whatever reason says that the engine is almost complete so I make the assumption that the whole car is almost complete too. Wouldn't it be a pain in the ass if this late into the project you change so much? It'd cost you in money and time a lot more in the long term too.

Your taste's are yours, there's no point asking others what they'd do to their cars because it's all subjective case in point is that not everyone here has a drag GT-R and not everyone here has an all round GT-R.

How do you mean by mental driving? If this is driving very fast on small, narrow roads where there are schools or nurseries or something then be warned nobody will like you for that.

You can't have loads of power and use a car on the street....you have to give a bit (sacrifice).


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

I respect Bladey for his honesty, people always pass comment that i dont hol back in life and just say whats on my mind. So what? Guessing games are for long car journeys, let the world know what you're thinking.

Interesting point from LSR though, is a change in direction feasible at this stage in ur project. If i was committing that kind of sum, it'd be planned in advance.


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

bladerider said:


> Sorry, but,
> 
> I dont know what you are asking us for as we're just a bunch of saddo gtr fanatics - exactly the group of people whos opinions you dont care about and who youd be embarressed to be seen dead with.
> 
> J.


he's got yer there steve


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Pikey said:


> or I'll beat you up



PMSL 
Yo jeff you do realise he is about twice your height and looks meaner than u

Bless your lil cottons for stickin up for a mate tho good on ya son !!!
Oh and thanks dave for the remark about my girl :smokin: 

Was beginning to think everyone was going to look at her when she is done and say "oh look another old R32"  

JAY


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

blueskygtr said:


> PMSL
> Was beginning to think everyone was going to look at her when she is done and say "oh look another old R32"
> JAY


"Long in the tooth" was the phrase used by fatty on Top Gear IIRC  
He did not last very long on top gear either


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Its sounds like it has potential. I'll wait to I see it in the flesh and it lives up to your bragging!


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

put neons on it.............. you turned gay all of a sudden steve  
your not really bothered what it looks like as long as it does the damage.
no point in having a nice,pretty looking car if your getting killed at the traffic light grand prix is it.
so take ya pick

hooligan car or gayboy car

   

leave the engine alone ya big girls blouse


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Like i said, i wasnt asking anyone really, jus posted to kinda vent my feelings, to be honest i dont listen to anyone anyhow, like chief forum warrior jason said, the first correct thing hes ever said about me, i have a superiority complex  
I was jus saying, and hoping maybe someone might have some constructive opinions, instead the low self esteem crew put their forum warrior hats on and got typing, lol...

Its not a massive change either thing i do, engine spec will be the same, thats sorted anyhow, just drag means drag wheels/tyres, no spoiler, no interior, and saving up for a dog box.

The more road orientated spec im now thinking means spoiler back on, interior still, standard box, rear diffuser, possibly rollcage, possibly some 18s i like, and **** messing with the drag wheels/tyres.

See not much difference, im not putting some big gay bodykit on or any boyracer shit, jus changing a few things i dont like. 
I dont do bling, R32GTR is not a bling car, its a racing car and thats how it should and would look.

To be honest all but the gearbox is an easy removal/swap for the strip anyhow, and i cant justify 1000s of pounds and a clunky crunchy drive just for 0.5sec off my ET.

Glen- Spot bollock on mate as ever

Jay- Jeff was joking, im not exactly little, lol

Howsie- Bragging? Where?

Lee- Dont worry mate, im still gonna be faster than you, lol   Do you want me to order another oilpump mate so they all get sent at once? PM me or summat.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

SteveN said:


> ... Performance per pound im 100% itd totaly **** everything in the UK, but thats the only thing i can prove, but seems nobody cares about that ...


There you go mate. 

Anyway, when is it going to be ready and whens it going to run?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Well TBH howsie i didnt say that in a bragging way as the prices people pay here generally makes it not that difficult to easily better the performance per pound thing of the current top cars.

Ready? Well engines held up by a part being on back order for bloody months, till sometime in November, apart from that i can only "assume" itl be ready, but god only knows to be honest...
Soon as engines here and we put it all in then theres nothing i can think of to hold it up more than maybe a week for a few bits n pieces that cant be figured out till its all here n in.
Then drive round aimlessly to run it in, day at brunters getting it live mapped, and we away, 1st RWYB after that an il be there as always.
Nothing ever goes to plan tho does it


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

SteveN said:


> Ready?


Good luck Steve, and I mean that.

The number of times I've been dissapointed waiting for bits to turn up, and it's not anyone in particulars fault, just the delivery chain, I really hope it works out for you in quick time.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

Lee- Dont worry mate, im still gonna be faster than you, lol   Do you want me to order another oilpump mate so they all get sent at once? PM me or summat.[/QUOTE]


only thing you'll be faster at is breaking it...........  
or crashing it as ure getting flagged down by all the fit birds...  

yeh i told rob i want a oil pump £650 is that all............? cant be a good enough make, will i get stickers with it ?  

r you ordering them or rob............i'll ave one anyway

i'll get u on msn mate

lee


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

Start smoking and make ashtrays of the Pistons before you melt them, when you put holes in them the ash will just go all over the coffee table otherwise, send the conrods to me, I need one for my Lambretta 

As for the rest of the car, give it to Mick, maybe there are some parts on there he can use to run quicker times to save on his lies 

Then, once you've done that, go buy a Cosworth and be happy and impress your Cossy friends with Skyline talk.

If you dont heed my words, I will have no sympathy for you when it all goes wrong.

Happy to help in your hour of need.

Andy


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

The moral of the story: Shut up, and let the car do the talking! 

I did this, yeah my mate did that or overblown stories trying to make hero's are weak and better suited to the playground. Yeah personalities will clash as do ideas, views and opinions - thats what makes the world go round.

There's one common denominator under pinning all of this, were all driving Skylines and posting to this forum because we're passionate about what we do - Lets not forget that!


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

lol....I love this forum...its like a school playground  Always entertainment on tap


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Quality post andy.
Whats the spec of this 32 so far then?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Well im back after a week of having a life and this post is still on page1, lol.

Not sure what Andy means and why its a "quality post" as he knows nothing of whats going on, same as everyone else barring i think about 4 people here, jus more thinly veiled digs about things he knows nothing about by him as ever...

Empi- Not bigging up the car in any way as ive never mentioned spec or power or anything really, wouldnt want to without proof. And to be honest not all that interested.

Lee- Ive ordered 2 of em months ago but if you need one more then we might get em all 3 delivered at once as they still on back order, god knows how we gonna sort paying the extra but we can no bother.

Dragon- Never said much here, and dont plan to until its done, too many people talk, i dont do that.

Like i said, decided now whats being done regarding totaly drag or not, and the answers not, and thats it as far as im concerned, end of story, all this thread has taught me is not to post anything regarding anything, unless your one of the forum celebs or youl jus get bitchy snipey posts and thats about it...


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

SteveN said:


> Dragon- Never said much here, and dont plan to until its done, too many people talk, i dont do that.
> .


If you say what your plans are, then people will get a better idea of how serious the car is, and also you may get another perspective on the build, which may in turn make a better car.
Its not just talk if you are actually doing it. Why are you so secretive?


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Post*

SteveN : Your thread was asking for peoples opinions. My post was mine, you should consider it a favour that dispense my advice on the subject and save you a load of hassle and money that you clearly know nothing about.

As for what you are going to do or were going to do, it doesnt really matter as you are not going to now and lets face it, you are better off giving Martin Hadland some competition in the Ford circles as whatever you had planned wont be quick enough anyway.

If I email my address can I have those Rods for my Lambretta then or not?

As for me not knowing what I am talking about, I ran 9.6, until you do something like it, your the man in the room giving it Charlie big potatoes who knows nothing 

I guess backing out of your ever so secret project ( which most people know about anyway, me included ) is a result of the fact you are faced with a situation that you cant run 9's when its done as 9's will be old hat, you need 8's - and can you do that?????.....I doubt it.

I like this thread as it gives me a chance to throw some questions and $hit at your project as you do mine, the big difference being is that I have a project 

Turn the light off and shut the door on your way out....


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Seems to me people are real touchy here.

It does sound alot like one is 'blowing ones own trumpet'

So come on then, show us your full list of part and then its possable to offer realistic remarks. Or is it that secret you wont tell us.

I though this forum was for sharing things so stop being so tight lipped and show us what your made of.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

*Dragon/Combat- * 
Dont say anything as anyone can say "im doing this, im doing that" and they could be doing **** all, so id rather say nothing till its done. 
Dont see how an engine spec can change any advice on spec in the slightest anyhow as any advice wouldnt be about the engine.
Also a big reason i dont say anything is its took months of research and planning by myself, i didnt just go to a tuner with "i want", its being done my way, and id like to keep it my way for now.
Details before somthings done also give pre-conceptions which arnt usually correct which is another reason id rather not make a big deal.

*Andy*
You really are a prize goon arnt you.
I question you, but praise your car/achivments, not slag you or your car off, but as youve kicked off once again, its my turn...

Jus cause youve got a incredibly fast car and own a small but high profile car parts company you suddenly the expert are you? 
Ive seen no proof of anything but your driving ability and huge wallet, youve done nothing out the ordinary with the funds etc at your disposal but it seems to make you feel you have the right to lord over everybody like your the expert and they know nothing.

I love the _you clearly know nothing about_ comment too, where you get that one from? Ive seen nothing from yourself to show you know anything more than the usual, your not a tuner, you go to tuners to make your car faster jus like we all do, your jus a rich bloke with a car parts company.

I never ever claimed i was or will do anything, and even in this thread i said id no way be the fastest, so god knows what your wittering on about again...

Whats Lambretta rods got to do with anything?  Steel H-Sections going in mine.

You say you know exactly what im doing, from what i can see you know nothing about it, a few people know the basics but not a sole knows the fine (and important) details, so even if someone i have spoken about my car to told you youd know almost nothing to give a proper opinion of it anyhow, and i doubt you did as far as i can see the only people who know anything all think your a jumped up unfriendly arsehole so wouldnt tell you owt...

Can we leave this now, this is so pathetic words cant describe...


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

An engine spec makes a huge difference to what you can do with a car. Would you drag a 400hp car? Would you track a laggy 1000hp car.

You can see my point.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

But as my engine spec is sorted/done and not in discussion its pointless 

Same as the use of the car has never changed- Roadgoing Supercar Slayer for evenings/weekends and RWYBs with my mates every Sunday.

Not into trackdays, if i was id never have bought the GTR as the last car was a caged up track spec car.

Only thing was deciding how extreme i went regarding the drag spec, as the more the car is extreme drag spec, the less nice it is as a road car.


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

steve .. people ask about the spec of your car because they are just interested .. there's nothing wrong with that ? .. 

whatever you are building this car for is entirely up to you ... but you can't blame people for being interested, and by avoiding answering the engine spec question its coming across as slightly arrogant ? .. 

honestly no offence meant when i say that but given this is a performance car site its users like to know the details of highly specc'd cars.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

So really it boils down to this.

It's your car, do what you like/can affort/can tolerate. Everyone else does.

Mebbe you learn't not to ask about such things.

Seems you sometimes get a frosty reception.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Brooksie- Il say more details when its done, but not till then to be honest, threads like this make me wish ive never said anything ever on here. 
It matters very little with most engine specs as its been done a 1000 times before, but as its different id prefer to keep quiet, i wouldnt want anyone nicking my ideas and reaping the benefits of my work (been down this route before  ).
All my design/spec so if its shat i only got myself to blame, if its as decent as expected i can turn to some arrogant jumped up twat like Barnsey, lol (not  ). 

R32Combat- Yea i regret posting this thread at all cause of the "haters" but didnt post it to tell anyone anything or ask anyone anything, was sort of a vent of anger/frustration about the bloody thing, ah well live n learn (about the amount of tosspots that inhabit the net, lol...)


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

after all this, it would be nice to see you run a < 9.5 quarter for less than (I guess) £40K? Maybe you should re-think your plans...?

10's in road trim would still be awesome though.


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

SteveN said:


> all this thread has taught me is not to post anything regarding anything, unless your one of the forum celebs or youl jus get bitchy snipey posts and thats about it...


Not strictly true. However, describing yourself or your former car as a "legend" is hardly going to invite the best responses.
Keep posting. I think at least half the reason you get burned is the way you come across, not necessarily for what you say.



SteveN said:


> Ive seen nothing from yourself to show you know anything more than the usual, your not a tuner, you go to tuners to make your car faster jus like we all do, your jus a rich bloke with a car parts company.


Again, not strictly true. Many people with big budgets have failed to get a skyline into the 9's so it clearly takes more than just money.

Get the car on the road and then see how you feel.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

*NoNothin*
Legend didnt have to be taken literally, lol, but like i explained, even to this day random stangers come up to me talking about the car from 3years ago and things i cant even remember myself, and even on the Ford scene in general even tho its never been in a mag and i almost never attended shows/meets most people know the car and it still gets mentioned on forums etc to this day. Its a Legend in relative terms...

And of course many people have spent crazy amounts, 6figure sums, but thats their choice/hard luck/crass stupidity, and have any of those cars been almost purely drag focused? Id say no...



gtr mart said:


> it would be nice to see you run a < 9.5 quarter for less than (I guess) £40K?
> 10's in road trim would still be awesome though.


Theres no way i have 40k to spend! Jesus, if i did then <9.5 would be **** easy providing i dont have any limits on how nice a road car it is.

10s in road trim and std box wont be a problem IMO, been done before on a std box with much more weight and much less power than i should have.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Out of interest, have you used branded parts?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

but steve we all know thats its just not about the horses, take times car for example (his green one) its got a lot of power, but struggles to get into the tens for watever reason


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Mart- Depends what you mean by branded. If you mean non-jap brands that have been re-branded with jap names and a big price mark-up, no. 
But most parts are made by some of the biggest names in motorsport (just not Jap), some ARE jap branded parts (JUN+HKS+Trust so far), and some are custom made parts by specialist motorsport fabricators.
Just most people seem to be under the impression that if it hasnt a jap brand its not as good 

Haribo- I know its not all about power. I wont have the same problem.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

SteveN said:


> Mart- Depends what you mean by branded. If you mean non-jap brands that have been re-branded with jap names and a big price mark-up, no.
> But most parts are made by some of the biggest names in motorsport (just not Jap), some ARE jap branded parts (JUN+HKS+Trust so far), and some are custom made parts by specialist motorsport fabricators.
> Just most people seem to be under the impression that if it hasnt a jap brand its not as good
> 
> Haribo- I know its not all about power. I wont have the same problem.


Steven is it you that is going for 2530 turbos with stock camshafts, claiming that the camshafts make no difference to the lag??  Just wondered.

Ant.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

PMSL! No way 2530s, no way std cams, and no way that stupid belief...


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*The Goon!*



SteveN said:


> You really are a prize goon arnt you.
> I question you, but praise your car/achivments, not slag you or your car off, but as youve kicked off once again, its my turn...
> 
> Jus cause youve got a incredibly fast car and own a small but high profile car parts company you suddenly the expert are you?
> ...


Steven,

The rods that you have, I can use them in my Lambretta as they break in my Lambretta quite often, it has 25bhp instead of 11bhp you see. If you are going to throw them away as you dont know how to use them correctly, give them to someone who can benefit from them, my Lambretta is crying out for them. 

Being an expert is not easy, as you know yourself 

Of all the bull you speak, your last sentence of ' Can we leave this now, this is so pathetic words cant describe... ' was no doubt quoted from one of your many nights pondering over your pile of parts in your front room and suits to answer your initial question so well. In the end you managed to answer your own question so the thread served a purpose after all 

I need no further reply from you, use the time you would have spent replying to me towards putting your car back together, which when complete will help you GET OUT MORE

Andy ' Lord Expert ' Barnes


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

think there actually 2510's
should make decent power tho :smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Andy you fookin sad 3muskiteers looking **** jokey...  Is your life that crap you have to radomly make up lies about total strangers to make you feel better?

You have no idea what rods im using as youve no idea anything so stop trying to take the **** and runing whats now a "half" constructive thread.

I have no engine parts as im not doing the engine myself, tho my house is full of other bits, but not much i can do with them at mo till the rest arrives...

Get out more? ROFL, sorry didnt think working full time, going clubbin 2-3 times a week with mates, and seing the Mrs (etc...) most other days was being a fookin hermet 
But as ever you talk about things you know nothing about...

Lee- LOL! 2510s! Damn, my secrets out! Thats it, im going to use 2 of the std Reno5Turbo T2s thats been in the garage for years. Il be running 7s in no time, to 60, lol...


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

i know what turb ur goin to run..lol...but knowin you uve changed ur mind


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Well it WAS going to be a GT42 till i was ****ed about, now its not, and its bought and sorted.

I think you do know Ade, but theres various housing and wheel sizes it could be...

Oooh the mystery, pmsl...


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Shame it wasnt a GT42 thats a great turbo.
BTW Steve I couldnt care less what your turbo is - after all I have a GTR and its just as much of a mystery what the turbo is on that and I can see the bloody thing every time I open the bonnet!!  LOL

Ant.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Kev*

Out clubbin 2-3 times a week drinking alcopops? - Avin' it large? - Are you mates with Kev & Perry?  , 3 Muskiteers? I prefer 'Jesus' thank you. I dont know what part of this thread is half decent, have you read it?

I genuinely have 'some' GT3542 turbines ( new ), heavily machined if you want big turbos for your doomed 'project'

Should spool around 700bhp each = 1400bhp twin setup, with 1400bhp you dont need to worry about weight too much as you would with 1000bhp 

Andy

Ps. What does ROFL mean? Is that internet forum talk?


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Metalica!*

Andy, personaly I think my comment the other night summed you up best   

Luke


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> Out clubbin 2-3 times a week drinking alcopops? - Avin' it large? - Are you mates with Kev & Perry?


What on earth are you wittering on about now? Who mentioned alcopops or "Avin it large" wouldnt drink ghey shat like that or say bent sayings like that...

Only 1 turbo for me, the hastle and clutter of 2 turbos i dont want again. I want a car thats relativley easy to work on.

And 1400bhp is at least 500bhp OTT for me i think, not like id mind 1400bhp, but no. And 700 is not enough. And my turbo was bought months ago.

God knows where you get "doomed" from tho...


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

SteveN said:


> Well it WAS going to be a GT42 till i was ****ed about, now its not, and its bought and sorted.
> 
> I think you do know Ade, but theres various housing and wheel sizes it could be...
> 
> Oooh the mystery, pmsl...


lol..no u told me everything


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

This forum does make me laugh.


----------



## tommyflan (Aug 14, 2003)

*my sides are sore*

this threads on a par with tommy cooper
andy you really are a prize goon[priceless]
arrogant jumped up twat like barnsey[time for the toilet]
steven keep up the one liners[brilliant]
bladey your a one off[also brilliant]
steven do yourself a favour don't start anymore threads
but please keep posting
have a laughing night
bye now


----------



## EauRouge (Oct 9, 2003)

Andy

I don't know you and have never spoken to you before, however I have read many of your posts.

Firstly, not that you'll care but I am one potential customer you have lost simply on the basis of what your attitude is on here - and I know I'm not alone in that sentiment.

Quite frankly, any achievement you have gained with your projects is completley offset by your utter arrogance.

It is a rare occasion that I resort to name calling on discussion forum, but in this instance I'll make an exception......

Andy - you are nothing but a jumped-up little pr!ck - simple as that.

It's quite sad because otherwise I have nothing but the utmost respect for people who have success and achievement in their chosen fields.

Respect? You probably don't even know the meaning of the word pal.

I'm dissapointed in myself that I've actually responded to one of your inane diatribes.

Suffice to say that you'll retort with how little you care for my thoughts towards you, so feel free to waste your energy - I know I've wasted enough of mine.


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

chill out matey its only a internet forum ffs..lol

Im sure steve can give as good as he gets...


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i think everyone on this forum gives of the wrong impressions apart from the incredible polite, low key people, like shin, gio etc.

everyone shud just chilllll

good look with the car steve


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Touchy*

LOL at this thread


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

EauRouge, have you never wound someone else up? They are just pulling each others schlongs. Musketeer lol.
Lastly, don't call him STEVEN, it is STEVE N!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Haribo said:


> i think everyone on this forum gives of the wrong impressions apart from the incredible polite, low key people, like shin, gio etc.
> 
> everyone shud just chilllll
> 
> good look with the car steve


You never answered my question about what car you drive?

LOL this thread is great. :smokin:


----------



## EauRouge (Oct 9, 2003)

davewilkins said:


> EauRouge, have you never wound someone else up? They are just pulling each others schlongs. Musketeer lol.
> Lastly, don't call him STEVEN, it is STEVE N!


Yeah, of course I've wound people up, I don't read Andy's posts as wind-ups though. All his posts reek of perceived superiority and arrogance.

I've said all I wanted to say on this thread, so I'll bow out now.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

if you step into a 'discussion' between two people who have a bit of history and its got a bit strong you are just as likely to get turned on yourself - step back and see it as a bit of entertainment (no disrepect to those involved)


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Gant*



EauRouge said:


> Yeah, of course I've wound people up, I don't read Andy's posts as wind-ups though. All his posts reek of perceived superiority and arrogance.
> 
> I've said all I wanted to say on this thread, so I'll bow out now.


You mistake my brilliance for arrogance  lol.

As for being superior, yes its true, one day you could be as great as me, its takes dedication and most of all, the need of people whom have a superiority complex for you to succeed!

There endith todays lesson on :

1/ Should I bother building a slow car - Answer : No
2/ Is Andy Barnes a jumped up little prick - Answer : Undecided

Andy ' Jumped Up with a huge Prick ' Barnes


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

liquidculture said:


> if you step into a 'discussion' between two people who have a bit of history and its got a bit strong you are just as likely to get turned on yourself - step back and see it as a bit of entertainment (no disrepect to those involved)


Wise words.

If other users had the same wisdom as yourself, then threads like this would be a lot shorter


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> Andy ' Jumped Up with a huge Prick ' Barnes


I have the evidence, somewhere...........


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Found it........









That is his hand you know


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Are you sure Jason. His missus told me he only had a little pecker.
He has this obsession with his car as it is a p e n i s substitute


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

# Diggler and Steve sitting in a tree K - I - S - S - I - N - G #

lol


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

So why did you get rid of the 'Dirk Diggler' mantle then Andy? - I always liked that.

Ant.


----------



## EauRouge (Oct 9, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> 1/ Should I bother building a slow car - Answer : No


Andy

Where is it written that I have said you should build a slow car?

On the contrary, I have the utmost respect for what you & your team have achieved with "Ichiban". I was making the point that your achievements are overshadowed by your negative attitude on here, and as such to the extent that I wouldn't do business with you.

As for the comments about me stepping into a discussion between two people. If you read the thread, other individuals have expressed their dissent towards Andy - I was simply more vocal. Also, if this is purely a discussion between two people, then should it be conducted on a bulletin board? I was under the impression a forum is for people to discuss and exhange opinions. 

Look, I posted what I did because I've bit my tongue on many occasions with Andy - this time I decided not to.

I will happily concede if I am completley wrong in my observations about you Andy, and that you are a genuine and sincere guy in reality.

Unfortunately, that concept is completley opposed to how you come across on here.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

I think Andys "should I build a slow car" comment was aimed as a jab at Steve...


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I think hes implying my car will be slow, which is quite remarkable as he knows absolutley nothing about it in any way, lol.

Im preferctly happy people joining in and giving andy stick as he started this totaly unprovoked for no other reason than be be a twat.
Thing is like many "celebs" on here people darent say a bad word against him publicly, then along comes the private slaggings off and PMs/Emails saying "good on ya for telling it how it is" etc etc...

I can understand if it was people who know each other having banter, i can understand if it was for a good reason, i can understand if any comments were true, but a blatant unprovoked slagging is just pathetic, but happens all the time on the net (strangley enough never in person tho as they not got the computer screen to hide behind to prevent any violence, i mean, the shit like this that people say to strangers, imagine if it was exactly the same situation but just in the street/pub/show/etc...  )


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Maybe he's afraid you're going to Waltz onto the scene and blow his R34 out of the water on a sub 30k budget.

*Bait set*

Just take it as a joke, that's how it's intended.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Just out of intrest ,does anyone do any proper racing as in laps on a track ,there are some some good results with lower spec cars set up well beating all out bhp monsters.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Power isnt half as important as how late you can brake and mainly how fast you can corner on a track, bhp is just a bonus, often see modded 205GTIs and even Metros running rings around big bhp Scoobies/EVOs/Cossies/Skylines and loadsa supercars etc on the track.

Yet to see a very impressive Skyline on the track in the UK actually  I think the 2 Rons, RKs R32 and Rockets R33 would both do good, unfortunatley both are far too noisy to pass any DB limits for the track.

Tho Dono DOES have a few "noisy days" a year where theres no DB limits at all...


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

SteveN said:


> ....often see modded 205GTIs and even Metros running rings around big bhp Skylines on the track.


Where?



SteveN said:


> Yet to see a very impressive Skyline on the track in the UK actually  I think the 2 Rons, RKs R32 and Rockets R33 would both do good, unfortunatley both are far too noisy to pass any DB limits for the track.


Yawn.  What you up to a week on Monday? May be one of us can finally impress you at Silverstone so you can finally cross that phrase off your list.


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

i know off one metro that would give most things a go..ey steve..lol


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Yea, that one Ade, lol.

This is a kind of post you need expert/geek Dingy and his incredible list/knowlege of Donno lap times, lol...

Dont get me wrong, Peters car and a few others sprang to mind as regular track cars and v.quick, but unless ive seriously missed somthing they not remarkably fast round a track compared to other top track cars


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Steve, what do you conside to be a top track car? 

I don't seem to recall much coming past me at track a day I’ve attended in the past but that’s not necessarily a judge of the car or me, it’s both. GT-R's are heavy cars and are more suited to a more open track that said, it doesn't take a huge investment to make them much more competent.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I agree with SteveN on this to some degree ,we have a couple of guys in the village that are into Classic cars and race them all through the Summer they tell me they see quite a few Skylines too and beat most of them ,now I dont know what cars or the performance of the Skylines or how competant the drivers are ,but most of the high performance cars lose out into ,during ,and out of corners . Having not been there myself to put an argument across to them I cant really say ,but I do belive they are not far wrong .I think also there have been on TV too some quite strange results involving lap times and various so called fast cars


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

JasonO said:


> Wise words.
> 
> If other users had the same wisdom as yourself, then threads like this would be a lot shorter


Wisdom isnt something I feel I can lay claim to but you are right, this is a good thread, between the personal stuff there is a lot of knowledge being given out and opinions are allways valid even when they seem opposing.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

A non-stripped out Skyline without a full suspension upgrade, etc. will never be 100% competitive with Radicals and the like and of course, we've all overtaken supposed super cars in our time but without knowing what the driver's will and skill is like, there's no conclusion in that. In fact I've overtaken plenty of Radicals, etc. in my time (mainly in the wet) but I wouldn't for one second think that me and my car is quicker than a well driven one.

I also wouldn't pretend that I'm a hero and quicker than any other 'road' car out there as I'm clearly not. All I'd say is that a medium tune GTR, which is what I consider mine to be, will be quicker than most other 'road' cars on track given that it's being driven competently.

What rankles with me Steve is the number of times you keep saying that you've yet to see an impressive Skyline on track in the UK, I've lost count of the number of times you've said it. I just can't wait to see yours when/if it gets finished so you can put us all to shame....


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

EauRouge said:


> Andy
> 
> As for the comments about me stepping into a discussion between two people. If you read the thread, other individuals have expressed their dissent towards Andy - I was simply more vocal. Also, if this is purely a discussion between two people, then should it be conducted on a bulletin board? I was under the impression a forum is for people to discuss and exhange opinions.


Maybe I should take my own advice - seems I stepped into something myself here, did not intend to give the immpression that I was being critical.

For what its worth my opinion is that Andy does not come over as arrogant to me, just someone who is pleased with his achievment and I would be no less vocal in his position. I have used Sumo for parts and advice and have always been treated well and with respect, Ive never been talked down to, nothing said on here would put me off continuing to use them.

Wether you 'bolt on parts', or develop a design yourself from scratch, or whatever, doesnt matter in the end, the winner wins because they were the best on the day and thats that. 

However the hard work and effort SteveN's put into his project especially on a tight budget gets my admiration, that way has a purity and deserves respect.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*A reply...*

Well,

People hiding behind their computers and being different in person, everyone has a bit of that but I never told anyone I was a great bloke in person, who said that?  

Slow car : Yes that was an' unprovoked '  jibe at Steven.

Skylines on track : Once again Steven has showed that he is out of his depth with comments he knows nothing about. Having actually DONE a few trackdays with Skylines myself, I know this to be true. Jousting aside, what is apparent is that the choice of driver in track cars makes an obvious huge difference, when I take the Civic, I over take GTR's and GTS's as well as many other powerful cars, its not because I am great but more about people whom are learning to drive their car properly - the very reason for track days, some are nervous about throwing all their money around the track whilst you get some twit in a Nova worth £200 going for it on your bumper ( maybe a mate of Steven's ), your best letting the twit go round you before he causes an off of some sort. 

If you are talking about racing GTR's, the GTR holds its own on the track, looks at JGTC, Enduro events, Bathurst etc, it did and does well at most things therefore your opinion Steven carries no weight to substantiate it in any context.

As for your comments about the two Ronnies, once again you have no idea what you are talking about. Ron RK has used his car for Sprints and Ronnie has used his GTR at a few trackdays - so what ARE you talking about?


----------



## EauRouge (Oct 9, 2003)

Steve, how much focus are you putting into your GTR with regards to suspension setups etc?


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Correct me if i'm wrong but isnt the whole reason the skyline is on the road and around today because nissan wanted to dominate GroupA touring championship, which they did, comfortably! this in its own is a statement of what it can do on a track.


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Luffy said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but isnt the whole reason the skyline is on the road and around today because nissan wanted to dominate GroupA touring championship, which they did, comfortably! this in its own is a statement of what it can do on a track.


Yeah but normally road cars are nothing like the race car counterparts. I admit I dont know too much (anything) about the Group A regs, but think of something like a BTCC Astra which isnt even that extreme compared to old touring car regs vs a road car astra. Chalk and cheese really although both the same car lol.


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

And i dont think the Civic Andy uses is standard either.

Point im trying to make is that a skyline can be an excellent track car with the right driver and right mods! Its been proven!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Track days don't count anyway. They are not timed so how do you know whether someone is one a fast lap or not? In the last few months I have learnt how slow my 'heavy' skyline is compared to skip brown tuned pug 205's and the like. Was quite surprised at first but not anymore. Still can whoop them in the first sprint from the line though


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Civic*



Luffy said:


> And i dont think the Civic Andy uses is standard either.
> 
> Point im trying to make is that a skyline can be an excellent track car with the right driver and right mods! Its been proven!



Yeah it is, its my sisters car, she uses it everyday 

Its different from the Group N+ car I drive in EERC, two different cars 

Andy


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Steve, have you seen Dirk Schoysman lap the Nurburgring on the GTR DVD in Shin's R34?, I'd love to see a metro go past that!. 

It's quite evident from watching Dirk drive (and explain how to drive) the GTR that a lot of people (including myself) haven't the balls/skill to explore the handling of the GTR to it's capabilities. I know GTR's handle but I also know I don't have the ability to push it's capabilities. I know I could drive my Evo round track faster than my old GTR but I know the right driver would be faster in the GTR.

In my opinion anyone that thinks the GTR doesn't handle doesn't know how to drive it.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

EauRouge said:


> Steve, how much focus are you putting into your GTR with regards to suspension setups etc?


Very little as its a road/strip car so uprated suspension would probably be a hinderance if anything.
It HAS got uprated suspension of unkown origin (they are not the std shocks and its not std ride height) but thats how it can stay for the moment.



Peter said:


> I just can't wait to see yours when/if it gets finished so you can put us all to shame


As its not a track car and has no intention to be then it wont, dont worry, lol.
If i wanted a track car idve kept the 3dr, much more suited, and about 400kg lighter...



davewilkins said:


> In the last few months I have learnt how slow my 'heavy' skyline is compared to skip brown tuned pug 205's and the like. Was quite surprised at first but not anymore. Still can whoop them in the first sprint from the line though


My point EXACTLY...

I get stick for mentioning this but im just unblinkered so say it as it is.

GTRs and all 4wds have a big advantage in speed in the wet, as std and modded they not SLOW track cars, but it just takes a lot more modding to make them really fast track cars (compared to many other, lesser, cars).
People think of them all all conquering weapons, are they ****, they just very heavy very powerful cars.

The ULTIMATE potential IS much higher than most as a track car tho, thats fot sure, ie GrpA spec and beyond, but as it stands with the usual mods, they not the best on the generally tighter slower tracks that the UK have (Apart from silverstone etc which is more of a power track).

Fast tracks, like most abroad, and Silverstone, suit GTRs very well, BUT im on about UK trackdays and the majority of UK tracks are far slower, tighter, and twistier, and not suited to them really...

I think there are some stripped out dedicated track skylines in the process of being made, they should be impressive.

Tho track has a lot to do with the driver too...

Andy- Whens the last time Rocket was out on track in the R33? He didnt buy the Porker GT3 cause he had a bit of spare change, he bought it for track days as the GTR isnt that suited, for noise reasons, and the fact a huge heavy car isnt a ideal track weapon.
I know you like to belive your the all conquering fountain of expertese but it never seems that way, you just seem to like to put everyone else down and use your "fame" to make yourself be the totaly correct one in every situation, and nothing but your words ever shows that to be the case...


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

SteveN said:


> Tho track has a lot to do with the driver too...


And there are drivers and drivers - a few weeks ago one of the Autocar journalists was reminiscing about Senna and spoke of a journey the two of them made from the Autocar office to somewhere in Wales, all on minor roads. The journo was in a caterham and Senna was in a Merc 500 something saloon, not the best handling of cars by a long long way. The journo thought this was his big chance to leave Senna a long way behind and drove flat out, unfortunately for him Senna was right behind him all the way and they arrived at the same time. Senna could have passed him if he wanted but didnt, he didnt need to pass him to prove his prowess.
Now that is driving.  :smokin:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Class, and the best F1 driver ever IMO


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

SteveN said:


> GTRs and all 4wds have a big advantage in speed in the wet


I know that I have only done three competetive events but, as I said before, there is a big difference between a track day and a 'real' event where you give it your all.
As my good friend/enemy Simon in the TVR 350(450)i said, 4wd cars are as fast in the wet as they are in the dry. My times in the wet were not far off the dry (his were!!!) and I think that it was only me not having the balls and experience to drive faster (I have not driven fast in the wet very often) that stopped me doing a faster time.

I do agree with an earlier comment though. The GTR is an awesome track car in the right hands but most people (including myself) don't drive the car as hard as it should be driven. get Dirk Schoyman's over here


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

just get your car built and let it do the talking. you will get more respect having a budget racer that kicks £100+k trader cars 

people dont like people who always telling you how good they are or how fast they are. you also dont have to pay rip off trader prices when you can import the stuff yourself and save loads of money. cut out the middle man and dont feed his ego or his bank balance.

i know where and a bit of what you getting done to your car and say good luck to you. it makes you feel good saving loads of money and having custom parts made.
what kind of price would you think it would cost to do same over here with rip off uk trader prices.

take no notice what anyone else thinks. do it for yourself

have fun the importing way


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Keep it Real - Fast and Standard! Sleeper Style!


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Break the world Caravan towing record with it   
I,ll race you in,t,other lane at the pod for charity !!
the anti-caravan one where 90% of donations go to purchasing rapid deployment mines and hand held launchers  
Gauntlets down or doon as we say up north> north of the Macums anyway. Up for it ?
Cokes


----------

